# Office 365 >  >  VBA help needed exporting data from several separate sheets into multiple invoices

## dellicio

I have a spreadsheet used to track time, notes and client data. I have built a form that takes the inputs and adds an entry to a line in the sheet. Another form then takes this information, and for every unique row collates the data into separate sheets by client name, thus giving me a 'diary sheet' per client.
I would then like to use the information to populate an invoice template to then send to the client.
I believe the VBA used to create the diary sheets should work, but I'm not sure how to tweak to populate specific fields or do a sumif on the fly, as there are 'types' of data like travel time and mileage that are charged at different rates.

----------

